# How many people chose your car based on ur pup?



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

So I'm tired of my car (2004 jetta with cloth seats). After many years of vacuuming, rubber glove cleaning, etc the seats, i've decided to sell it and get a new car.

And yes...my munchkin influences my decision heavily. Anyone have the Honda Element? I've read all over that its the best "dog car" especially with the new Dog Friendly Package they offer. BUT...i can't get past the rear's ugliness! Debated on the Mini Cooper Clubman and making the back all dog territory but I'm not a fan of euro car maintenance. =)

Soo I was just wondering what everyone drives. =)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My husband and I are currently debating on getting a Honda CR-V or Piolet when he's done with school. 
We've test driven both, and love them both. We test drove the Element as well, and honestly liked it, but it's SO ugly. haha. 

Our decision to get a new car is based on the dogs, and only the dogs. I drive a Honda Civic, and he drives a Toyota Prius, definately neither has nearly enough room for soon-to-be four dogs.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I love the Honda Pilot. Thats the other one I was considering. Oh how I missed you all. Every time I mention my future car and my pups influences, everyone calls me the "Crazy animal lady" haha. I'm no normal here. :biggrin:

The rubber dog bone designed floors are soooo awesome in the Element!! Especially with the husky's nonstop shedding...lack of carpet in the car would be awesome. The inside I love...I'm trying to force myself to love the outside haha.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

What you described is exactly why I went with my older model Jeep Wrangler. We had to totaly rebuild it, from new motor, paint and interier. The interior is completly dog friendly (and sudden summer rain)! Marine radio, mildew/mold proof indoor/outdoor carpet, neoprene seat covers the list goes on. Breezy(my jeep) is the absolute best vehicle I have ever had. The best part is we were able to build it custom for for our lifestyle-pet and kid proof!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, being totally un PC here, I drive a Chevy Z71 Tahoe and am absolutely in love with it! I can fill it with as many dogs and crates as I want, go up and down mountains, drove a human goalie with all his equipment all over the country, and never got blown off the roads or stuck in the snow. I also can throw a uhaul on it in a second and move either kid to whatever apartment they are going to or pick them up and move them back home again. It is 6 years old and I've never had it in for a single repair. Of course, it doesn't get 30 MPG on the highway but we always worked from home so never put miles on it unless it was a trip. Gas milage was never too bad an issue - mid teens to 20 mpg, about the same as my minivan before I traded it in. 

My BIL has a newish Honda Element. He loves it as the single driver but no one will ride as the passenger or in the back seats with him....the ride is horrible for anyone but the driver and you get real car sick I've been told. They keep the back seats folded up all the time so no one ever uses them. It also is not real good on gas.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yea I read the Element is horrible for passengers. But my munchkin(s) are the only passengers that matter. HA. 

First step, current cars gotta sell. But sooo many options out there. =) And I heard the 2011 Element is getting remodeled. YAY! (but at the same time, theres speculation it'll be discontinued...who knows)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband says if you don't have kids then you have to take a look at Subaru's. We have had a ton of Subarus over the years and they are great cars. They are built like little tanks. We got used ones when we were young and in college and if something would break, we would just glare at the car and it would fix itself! If my Tahoe ever dies someday and we quit needing a tow vehicle, we will probably look at Subaru's again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a Toyota 4Runner when Bailey stopped fitting into my Jetta. I love it, but now I want a newer version LOL.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I sure didn't get my car based on Aspen. I bought my car first (not knowing I was going to get Aspen a few months later).I drive a 2005 Scion TC. Aspen fits in it just fine. I just fold the seats flat and he has a good amount of room. He can't stand up though, but I don't want him standing up while the car is moving anyway. Actually, he can crouch but not stand up all the way. I just open the back trunk and in he goes. I'm saving up to get either a Subaru Forrester, Toyota 4Runner or Honda Pilot. It makes it difficult to have people passengers and Aspen in there. Actually, Aspen's the only one that can fit in the back. No one else. So it's just the driver, a passenger and Aspen. And that's it. Plus, we are planning on getting him a play mate in the near future. Yes, an SUV would definitely come in handy. :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Go go Scion!

I have an '08 xB, and ugly or not, I absolutely LOVE it.
*I* don't think it's ugly, for the record. 

I can fold the seats down for a lot of room.

I love it, it rocks. It has some extras because my husband used to work for Toyota.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Oops*

I forgot to include a picture.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea my brother has a tc. I've always loved the xB so it was one of my options. I just really want a car thats not going to absorb dog hair, so less carpet or fabric the better! the element has rubber floors, the mini clubman has this rubber dog mat thing that clips to the back so that everythings covered. *shrug*

decisions, decisions


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

BabyHusky said:


> Yea my brother has a tc. I've always loved the xB so it was one of my options. I just really want a car thats not going to absorb dog hair, so less carpet or fabric the better! the element has rubber floors, the mini clubman has this rubber dog mat thing that clips to the back so that everythings covered. *shrug*
> 
> decisions, decisions


I like the concept of the element, but test drive it a lot first.
Everyone I know with one says it's really uncomfortable, which is a shame.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> *I* don't think it's ugly, for the record.


Who said it was ugly????? Scions rock!!! 

Personally, one of the best cars out there today.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a '07 Hyundai Tiburon, and as long as nobody wants to ride with me and the boys, it works just fine for us! 
You should have seen us over Thanksgiving tho. It was me and my brother-in-law in the front of the car and Owen and Titus in the hatchback part with the seats down and all of our luggage with the boys.  It was like unloading a clown car when we got to my Grandmothers.  Too funny, and Owen had bad gas the whole time! 
But, I love my car and the gas mileage is good on it, and it works for the 3 of us, or me and one person (When its my turn to drive the carpool into work.) I have thought about getting a new vehicle also, to accomadate all of us a little better, but I can't seem to find anything that has as good of gas mileage as my car that I like and the size that I want. 
With the next car, they will influance my decision.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I drive a 08 Hyundai Sante Fe, it's my second one, traded in my 04 for this one. I love this SUV, I tried out the honda CRV, Toyota Rav4, but for the money and more room it 's wonderful for the dogs, back seats completely fold flat into the floor for an even surface and it's AWD which I need for when it snows where I live. I know CA doesn't seem to have a lot of Hyundai's there, at least not when I drove mine down there a couple years ago, I never saw any, but people up here sure know they have a good warranty and no recalls. My husband gets to drive the nicer car of the family, but he still takes the dogs with him in his Audi A6.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I know CA doesn't seem to have a lot of Hyundai's there, at least not when I drove mine down there a couple years ago, I never saw any


I see them everywhere. Must differ from area to area... :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I drive a 2005 Chevy suburban LT model. Big Big Big! I have driven suburban's alot since I use to drive around my own 5 kids and gee their friends haha! My 4 dogs fit nicely in the back section enough room for them! And of course a couple of them stay in the back where as a couple creep up into the passenger seats haha! I have leather seats which helps with the dog hair falls to the floor haha! I find this to be a big huge truck type car, I love being able to see everyone on the road I'm 5'3 so helps with looking at everyone. I like being taller in the suburban haha! I love being able to take "the gang" when I want to go on walks in woods ect. And my hubby bought for me to go around my license plates~ My windows aren't dirty that's juts my lab and beagles nose art. I need Ori pei now on it too haha! I also have I Love my dogs sticker and well other doggy stickers haha!
But the Chevy suburban here has really served it purpose! Love it! :biggrin:


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a Jetta TDI wagon, I *love* it! I have a Yakima box on top for my stuff, my Standard Poodles get in the back. It has a ton of room, and gets over 40 mpg on the highway. In my opinion, you can't beat it. 

My sister has a Toyota Highlander Hybrid that she got specifically for the dogs. (She has 3 of them, we often travel to agility trials together, 5 dogs will fit fine in it)

Personally there is no way I could afford the fuel for a big SUV like a Honda Pilot. Or even a small one like an Element. For me, after having the TDI, I'm not ever planning on getting a gas car unless someone puts a gun to my head (so to speak) Or if I just cannot find the shape or size of car I need that has a diesel engine. I"d look at a Hybrid, but so far they don't have one that I like. I like a station wagon.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Speaking of a clown car, that's the name a lot of us (including the owners) have for their 2 door Toyota Yaris. They usually take themselves and 3 dogs to agility trials. I don't know how they fit everything in, they don't even have a box on top. 
But we'll be at a trail 200 miles away from home, they'll just get out of the clown car with their dogs and head into the motel.

*Who says you need a big car or SUV?! * Craig and Natasha are clearly proof that if one is deternined that you don't need a Suburban. (No offense to those with Suburbans)
Their dogs aren't terribly small, 2 border collies and an Aussie. They have made a trip with 3 BC's and the Aussie at least once (one of the BC's didn't get along with their dogs, so it was pretty tense in the back). They've also made trips with their 5 dogs.


After having written that, I wouldn't want to fit all of that in a Yaris. My jetta wagon is fine, thank you very much. I wouldn't want to go bigger than the jetta though.



EnglishBullTerriers said:


> It was like unloading a clown car when we got to my Grandmothers.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I like the concept of the element, but test drive it a lot first.
> Everyone I know with one says it's really uncomfortable, which is a shame.


your dog kind of looks like ack in the box rofl =p.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> your dog kind of looks like ack in the box rofl =p.


Um....what?
You mean my avatar photo?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

StdPoo Dad said:


> Speaking of a clown car, that's the name a lot of us (including the owners) have for their 2 door Toyota Yaris. They usually take themselves and 3 dogs to agility trials. I don't know how they fit everything in, they don't even have a box on top.
> But we'll be at a trail 200 miles away from home, they'll just get out of the clown car with their dogs and head into the motel.
> 
> *Who says you need a big car or SUV?! * Craig and Natasha are clearly proof that if one is deternined that you don't need a Suburban. (No offense to those with Suburbans)
> ...


Ha driving a big suburban has been a joy for me! Would not trade this in yet for anything! I have had other suburbans also! 4 dogs 5 kids its justified haha!:biggrin:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I've actually been looking into the Mazda 3 also. It got really good reviews from consumers in general and from dogcars. I don't mind the gas of bigger cars, etc. Thats not too much of a concern. I just like having the power. My parents have a Tahoe and my friend has a Burban...and yea...they don't have as much power as I'd like. Granted, they are fun to drive since I see over all the small cars, but I like being able to accelerate easily onto the freeway ramps. :biggrin:

We shall see!!!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't get me wrong..if you like it and it works for you, it's fine. Sure, a lot of things are easier with a big vehicle. All I'm saying is that you don't *need* one, but when talking cars desire often overrides need.:biggrin:



wags said:


> Ha driving a big suburban has been a joy for me! Would not trade this in yet for anything! I have had other suburbans also! 4 dogs 5 kids its justified haha!:biggrin:


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I drive a toyota fj cruiser and my gf drives a toyota prius. Both of the cars work great for our two boxers. The only problem I have is that my fj cruiser only gets 15 to 16 mpg everywhere it goes so that is a little difficult to deal with sometimes.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Do your boxers go in the back seat of the Prius?



notilloc said:


> I drive a toyota fj cruiser and my gf drives a toyota prius. Both of the cars work great for our two boxers. The only problem I have is that my fj cruiser only gets 15 to 16 mpg everywhere it goes so that is a little difficult to deal with sometimes.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

notilloc said:


> I drive a toyota fj cruiser and my gf drives a toyota prius. Both of the cars work great for our two boxers. The only problem I have is that my fj cruiser only gets 15 to 16 mpg everywhere it goes so that is a little difficult to deal with sometimes.


We have a prius (2008) as well, and in our experience it's the worst car of all time for hauling large dogs. How do you do it, if you do? We put the seats down, but it's awful. I can't wait to buy a CR-V or Pilot next year, sooooo much easier. (and prettier! lol)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like the Subaru Forrester SUV. I believe it gets 28 or 29 mpg. It has plenty of space for a large dog. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> I've actually been looking into the Mazda 3 also. It got really good reviews from consumers in general and from dogcars. I don't mind the gas of bigger cars, etc. Thats not too much of a concern. I just like having the power. My parents have a Tahoe and my friend has a Burban...and yea...they don't have as much power as I'd like. Granted, they are fun to drive since I see over all the small cars, but I like being able to accelerate easily onto the freeway ramps. :biggrin:
> 
> We shall see!!!


You'd better make sure you get a Mazda 3 SPEED with the 300 hp if you want to merge on freeways! We looked at the Mazda 3 for my son and the speed was the only one he would consider as being fast enough but I wouldn't let him have it. He ended up with the Mitsubishi Lancer but it can't hold any dogs. 

My Tahoe Z71 has 300 hp and I can out accelerate most things when I need to do it. I dont' think I need anything more powerful then that right now or I'll end up flinging dogs around inside . :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Who said it was ugly????? Scions rock!!!
> 
> Personally, one of the best cars out there today.


I agree, my husband has the xD and LOVES it...it's fine for our two dogs as well...when we don't take the xB.

He has the Nav feature to help him find his way around (he's from the UK). He is also partial to smaller cars, I really like driving his car too, surprisingly.


----------

